# Anchor express reviews



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

i tried this on the lounge forum with no response 
Has anyone ordered from Anchor Express?
Any reviews?
Thanks


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, I have and I know others on here that have also! No problems with orders or shipping and you can get some great prices from them.


----------

